# Touchpad issues? (how to troubleshoot?)

## dh003i

How do I troubleshoot touchpad issues? I didn't get any response from this before, so maybe no-one uses this keyboard setup. However, does anyone know how I can troubleshoot this? Figure out if Linux is seeing the touchpad? Figure out if the touchpad itself works or is damaged? 

I have a Northgate Omnikey Evolution keyboard, the version with the Glidepoint touchpad; purchased from Robert Tibbetts. 

The keyboard has an AT-out port, and the touchpad has a PS/2 out port. Robert supplied a AT => PS/2 converter and a 2x-PS/2 => USB converter, through which my keyboard and mouse are connected to my workstation. The keyboard works, but the touchpad doesn't. Are there any settings I need to tweak, how can I tell if the system is detecting it at all to begin with?

Diagram:

Keyboard => AT connector => PS/2 connector 1 => USB converter 1 => USB port 1 on m/b

Glidepoint touchpad => PS/2 connector 2 => USB converter 1 => USB port 1 on m/b

My system:

Motherboard : Asus Intel P45 1600 FSB 4x DDR2 Core 2 Duo  ATX  P5Q-E

RAM : OCZ TechnologyDDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz 8GB Quad Kit (OCZ2G8008GQ)

Hard Drive : 1TB WD1001FALS SATA 7200RPM 32MB HDD Bare drive

CPU : INTEL Core 2 Quad Q9550 BX80569Q95502.83ghz

GPU : MSI Radeon HD4670 PCIE-512MB DDR3 Dual VGA/DVI (R46702D512)

PSU : 1050W Revolution 85+ PSU ATX12V Version 2.3 80PLUS Silver

Monitor : Sony GDM-F520 (CRT)

DVD Drive (Internal) : Samsung DVD Burner 22X SH-S223Q

CF Reader : CARD READER ROSEWILL|RCR-102 RTL

USB DVD Drive : a LaCie Lightscribe drive (disconnected from workstation)

Keyboard : Northgate Omnikey Evolution

Monitor : Sony gdm-f520

Case : Lian-Li PC-A7010

----------

## dh003i

does anyone know how to troubleshoot this?

----------

## timeBandit

Moved from Other Things Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## mikegpitt

If the mouse is working then you should see random output when you execute this command and move the mouse:

```
cat /dev/psaux
```

If it's connected via the USB you could also try and see if lsusb picks it up.  Not really sure what else to check at the moment without more info... but I'm not sure what info to ask for   :Confused: 

Typically I've seen most touchpads picked up as regular mice unless the synaptics (xf86-input-synaptics) drivers are installed.

----------

## dh003i

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> If the mouse is working then you should see random output when you execute this command and move the mouse:
> 
> ```
> cat /dev/psaux
> ```
> ...

 

Shoot, typing in cat /dev/psaux and then moving my Logitech MX Revolution mouse produces random output, but doing the same and moving my finger on the touch-pad produces nothing! Typing lsusb produces nothing. 

Any hope or do I have a defective keyboard?

----------

## mikegpitt

I can't say if it's defective or not... is it possible to try it on another OS (even another Linux distro) or plugged into a different computer?  You might want to try a Linux livecd.

Another thing to try, would be directly using the PS/2 port instead of using the USB port, if it's possible.

----------

## dh003i

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> I can't say if it's defective or not... is it possible to try it on another OS (even another Linux distro) or plugged into a different computer?  You might want to try a Linux livecd.
> 
> Another thing to try, would be directly using the PS/2 port instead of using the USB port, if it's possible.

 

I've tried the PS/2 port, still nadda. Anyway I can test the PS/2 port to see if it's hearing anything from the touchpad?

----------

## mikegpitt

 *dh003i wrote:*   

>  *mikegpitt wrote:*   I can't say if it's defective or not... is it possible to try it on another OS (even another Linux distro) or plugged into a different computer?  You might want to try a Linux livecd.
> 
> Another thing to try, would be directly using the PS/2 port instead of using the USB port, if it's possible. 
> 
> I've tried the PS/2 port, still nadda. Anyway I can test the PS/2 port to see if it's hearing anything from the touchpad?

 I'm not really sure how to probe the PS/2 ports in linux.  Do you have all the USB and PS/2 mouse stuff configured in your kernel?

EDIT:  Try seeing what they says:

```
dmesg | grep Mouse
```

You might also want to try a lowercase 'm' too.

EDIT2:Also check this:

```
dmesg | grep input
```

----------

## dh003i

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> I'm not really sure how to probe the PS/2 ports in linux.  Do you have all the USB and PS/2 mouse stuff configured in your kernel?
> 
> EDIT:  Try seeing what they says:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Here's what I did:

```

dh003i@davidjheinrich ~/Documents $ dmesg | grep Mouse ; dmesg | grep mouse ; dmesg | grep input ; dmesg | grep Input

[    7.546385] input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Composite USB PS2 Converter USB to PS2 Adaptor  V3.10] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

[    8.098570] input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

[    1.171044] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input2

[    3.164101] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.897313] input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

[    0.902094] input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

[    1.171044] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input2

[    7.508432] input: Composite USB PS2 Converter USB to PS2 Adaptor  V3.10 as /class/input/input3

[    7.516581] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Composite USB PS2 Converter USB to PS2 Adaptor  V3.10] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

[    7.535409] input: Composite USB PS2 Converter USB to PS2 Adaptor  V3.10 as /class/input/input4

[    7.546385] input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Composite USB PS2 Converter USB to PS2 Adaptor  V3.10] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

[    8.088296] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input5

[    8.098570] input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

[    8.105149] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input6

[    8.112502] input,hiddev0,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

[   12.550640] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input7

[   12.562169] input: Wacom Bamboo as /class/input/input8

```

----------

## mikegpitt

Do any of those devices reported look like your touchpad?  If you are unsure you can try plugging and unplugging it and see how the output might change.

If it is detected there, I think that's a good sign.  There still could be a possibility that the touchpad itself is damaged and although the hardware is detected it still won't work.

I still think that testing it on a livecd is a good option... at least then you can rule out a buggy kernel config.

----------

## dh003i

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> Do any of those devices reported look like your touchpad?  If you are unsure you can try plugging and unplugging it and see how the output might change.
> 
> If it is detected there, I think that's a good sign.  There still could be a possibility that the touchpad itself is damaged and although the hardware is detected it still won't work.
> 
> I still think that testing it on a livecd is a good option... at least then you can rule out a buggy kernel config.

 

Well, I installed Sabayon x86_64 4-r1 from the Sabayon install CD...isn't that a LiveCD of sorts? And shouldn't the touchpad be detected from there?

----------

## timeBandit

dh003i, since I have already moved this thread once I will leave it here in K&H. All Sabayon support questions belong in Unsupported Software.

In future, please support your chosen distribution and consult the Sabayon community for assistance first. When you must seek help from this community, please state the question relates to Sabayon in the initial post--it helps you reach users who can best help you.

Apart from that, you are welcome here as part of the Gentoo extended family.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *dh003i wrote:*   

> Well, I installed Sabayon x86_64 4-r1 from the Sabayon install CD...isn't that a LiveCD of sorts? And shouldn't the touchpad be detected from there?

 I'm not really familiar with Sabayon's setup, but I think it would be worth trying a different livecd, especially if your kernel config is identical to the one that ships on the cd.

----------

## dh003i

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

>  *dh003i wrote:*   Well, I installed Sabayon x86_64 4-r1 from the Sabayon install CD...isn't that a LiveCD of sorts? And shouldn't the touchpad be detected from there? I'm not really familiar with Sabayon's setup, but I think it would be worth trying a different livecd, especially if your kernel config is identical to the one that ships on the cd.

 

Thanks...I've tried the Ubuntu 8.10 LiveCD as well, and also the DragonFly BSD LiveCD. Both recognize my trackball and wireless Logitech mouse, but neither recognizes the touchpad.

----------

## mikegpitt

I think you might be stuck then.  Either the touchpad isn't compatible with Linux for some reason, or as you suggested previously, it might be broken.  I'm actually leaving toward the later, because I really haven't seen a mouse/touchpad that didn't work in Linux, at least basic functionality.  If you can try it on a friends Windows machine, you could verify it is indeed broken.

----------

## timeBandit

Until now I haven't looked closely at your situation (sorry, drive-by moderation does happen  :Shocked: ).

 *ASUSTek's specs for the P5Q-E wrote:*   

> Back Panel I/O Ports1 x PS/2 Keyboard/Mouse combo port
> 
> 1 x Optical + 1 x Coaxial S/PDIF Output port
> 
> 1 x External SATA port
> ...

 Your motherboard has a PS/2 port--use it, if only as a diagnostic tool. Plug the keyboard into the PS/2 port, leaving only the touchpad on the USB converter. Does lsusb see the touchpad?

If this works I'd suspect a problem with the USB converter, or a conflict between the keyboard and touchpad when they are both connected to it.Plug the touchpad into the PS/2 port, leaving only the keyboard on the USB converter. Does the touchpad work?

If this works it's apparent the touchpad's signals are not properly converted to USB. If this does not work I'd start to suspect the touchpad.Beg, borrow or steal a few minutes' use of a computer with separate PS/2 jacks for mouse and keyboard. Connect your hardware and boot a LiveCD--does the touchpad work?

If this works, your motherboard's auto-sensing PS/2 port does not recognize the touchpad as a mouse. If this fails, it either acts totally un-mouse-like or it's plain dead.There are two possibilities here for a hardware problem with the touchpad. It could be electrically or physically faulty, or it might--despite the connector--not actually use the PS/2 mouse protocol, thus requiring support from a dedicated driver.

----------

## timeBandit

Today I chanced upon new information that may apply. Your USB converter may in effect be a USB hub and the kernel needs to support that.

Read the thread (it's brief) and check your kernel configuration as suggested. If necessary, install and boot a reconfigured kernel after my test #1 above (or straightaway, if you're a gambler).

----------

## dh003i

Thanks, I'll give that a try tonight or tomorrow and post updated results.

----------

